# Kauf Ihr Download Content für Spiele?



## Storyteller (6. Oktober 2010)

Electronic Arts Finanzvorstand Eric Bown gab im September bekannt, EA würde mit Download Content wie Mini-Erweiterungen mehr Geld einnehmen als über Datenträgerverkäufe im regulären Spielehandel. Offenbar kommt DLC weltweit gut an, aber wie sieht es damit in der buffed-Community aus? Wir wollen's wissen.

Kauft Ihr Download Content wie beispielsweise Mini-Erweiterungen, Items oder Ingame-Währung?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

DLC's kaufe ich mir eigentlich nur bei Spielen, die mich wirklich fesseln/gefesselt haben und wo ich im vorhinein weiß, was ich bekomme. Mein erster DLC war der Tierpräperator für Heavy Rain. Insgesamt doch sehr enttäuscht, da er nur knapp 15 Minuten Spielzeit beinhaltet. Es gibt halt verschiedene Enden, aber alles im allem doch zu wenig. Vor kurzem hab ich mir noch Liar of the Shadow Broker für Mass Effect 2 geholt, aber mangels Zeit noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## Darussios (6. Oktober 2010)

Es fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit "Im Rahmen von Complete Editions".
Ich hab mir von Empire Total War die "Game of the Year"-Edition bei Amazon bestellt, da ist das Hauptspiel, das Addon Napoleon und alle bisherigen DLC's dabei, aber das fällt wohl net unter die beiden Ja-Optionen, da diese sich ja wohl auf den Datenträgern befinden.

Last before ZAM


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich kauf seltenst DLCs, schon garnicht, wenn sie das Spiel erst vervollständigen sollen(!). Aber bei einigen zusätzlichen Goodies, kann ich manchmal auch nicht wiederstehen, vor allem bei Preisnachlässen. *g*


----------



## sc00p (6. Oktober 2010)

first after Zam! :-3

Also bei Shootern wo neue Maps usw dazukommen, kauf ich mir schon die DLCs.
CoD und Battlefield z.b.


----------



## Asayur (6. Oktober 2010)

Richtige DLC's einzeln hab ich mir eigentlich noch keine gekauft, ein paar bei Complete Editions, ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich bin nicht der Fan von solchen Sachen, oder hat mir jemand einen triftigen Grund, warum ich einen Euro für eine neue Pistole bei Just Cause 2 kaufen
soll?

Greetz Asa


----------



## blooooooody (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir bis jetzt nur die DLC's geholt von Borderlands.

Sonst keine, ist doch alles Dreckige abzocke 

Sonst kaufe ich mir nur Addons von Anno und solche sachen ^^


----------



## Areos (6. Oktober 2010)

für mich war bis jetzt noch nichts dabei. bei mw2 sind die dlc´s eh net so doll weil die nicht in den normalen mapcycle eingebunden sind.










@Darussios: World of Tanks is doch geil oder ? ich zock seit 2 wochen nur noch das nachdem ich bei buffed nen key gewonnen hab


----------



## Schors (6. Oktober 2010)

nur punkte damit ich mir bei spielen wie mass effect 2 neue story-missionen hab 
@Först

kann ich dir nur empfehlen 
is ne schöne mission und anspruchsvoll


----------



## Tereos (6. Oktober 2010)

ich kaufe nie DLC´s oder items in games. ich habe auch schon solche games gespielt aber das system hat mich nie überzeugt


----------



## Valumes (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich kauf auch keine, weil man meist eine Kreditkarte (welche ich nichts besitze und mir auch nur wegen ein paar DLC's keine zulegen werde) 
oder so Punkte (PS3 zb) braucht woman vorher erst irgendwo kaufen muss.


----------



## Darussios (6. Oktober 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> @Darussios: World of Tanks is doch geil oder ? ich zock seit 2 wochen nur noch das nachdem ich bei buffed nen key gewonnen hab



Naja nach ner Weile ist es etwas eintönig, liegt aber daran, dass es noch in der Beta ist, später kommen ja noch mehr Maps, amerikanische Panzer, Historische Schlachten, FFA, da bin ich gespannt drauf


----------



## Pymonte (6. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kauf seltenst DLCs, schon garnicht, wenn sie das Spiel erst vervollständigen sollen(!). Aber bei einigen zusätzlichen Goodies, kann ich manchmal auch nicht wiederstehen, vor allem bei Preisnachlässen. *g*



wer hat sich nochmal das überteuerte 20€ Mount in WoW gekauft? *nachdenk*


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2010)

Selten, und was ich in Zukunft nicht mehr machen werde ist ein DLC zu kaufen ohne nen Test zu lesen 

Beispiel Dragon Age:

Da habe ich mir schon den ein oder anderen DLC hier gekauft, aber eigentlich war nur Lelianas Song das Geld wert. Wären alle DLCs so gewesen hätt ich gesagt: Ja, super. Bitte mehr.

Das letzte DLC war zwar nicht das schwächste, aber aufgrund der Versprechungen (Morrigan - Story Abschluss) einfach nur eine Verarsche.


----------



## Rudi TD (6. Oktober 2010)

Nö.

Meistens verstauben bei mir die Spiele, die ich im SP durchgespielt habe, recht schnell, da können auch DLC's nichts dran ändern.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (6. Oktober 2010)

zählt dazu eigentlich auch servertranfser, fraktionswechsel etc?

ansonsten hab ich schon etwas dlc gekauft, die bf2 boosterpacks z.b., 
aber in der regel mach ich das nicht, da der preis teilweise deutlich überhöht ist, siehe die pets für wow, 10€ für ein pet....ich meine, gehts noch?!


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2010)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> siehe die pets für wow, 10€ für ein pet....ich meine, gehts noch?!



Schau Dir nur an wieviel Du für ne Collectors Edition zahlst oder für den nutzlosen Lifestream mit der "Pet-Dreingabe"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich widerstehe schon seit langem der Versuchung mir die Mappacks zu CoD MW2 zu holen. Einerseits brenn ich drauf neue Maps zu spielen. Andererseits halt ich es für eine Frechheit dann die zusätzlichen Maps beim ersten Teil (MW1) umsonst waren.


----------



## Kamikasi (6. Oktober 2010)

DLC sind meiner Meinung nach Abzocke am Kunden... da wo früher eben noch etwas länger entwickelt wurde... wird heutzutage das Spiel etwas früher auf den Markt gebracht und der rest eben später per DLC meisst kostenpflichtig angeboten... ich hab mir noch nie nen kostenpflichtigen DLC fürn Spiel runtergeladen...

Addons also Spielerweiterungen bzw Expansions sind da wieder was anderes!


----------



## nrg (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich überlege mir ganz genau welche DLCs ich mir kaufe. Seit ich dieses Bild auf meinem Monitor hatte kann mir keiner mehr erzählen das DLCs nicht aus den Spielen entfernt werden um sie einzeln wieder teuer zu verkaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Bild ist übrigens vom 5. Februar 2010, über 2 Monate vor dem Release des entsprechenden DLCs.

Es gibt viel Müll und Schund in der Richtung meiner Meinung nach. In der Regel schlage ich aber bei Game of the Year Editionen zu. Die letzte die ich mir zugelegt habe war Fallout3, die nächste wenn sie kommt wird die von Mass Effect2 sein. Ich bevorzuge es Datenträger in der Hand zu halten.


----------



## Darussios (6. Oktober 2010)

@nrg

/sign, da fühlt man sich auch wohler und wer seine CD's/DVD's etc ordentlich wieder in eine Hülle packt, sollte damit ja keine Probleme haben


----------



## Düstermond (6. Oktober 2010)

Im Moment hadere ich mit mir selber ob ich vielleicht die Borderlands DLCs laden sollte, denn das Spiel hatte echt wirklich Spaß gemacht und ich würde mich über "mehr" freuen.
Aber wenn ich dann sehe, dass alle 4 DLCs so teuer sind, wie das Hauptspiel selber, vergeht mir die Lust wieder.


----------



## 306reddevil (7. Oktober 2010)

Bei einem Bioware-Spiel Kauf ich DLC auch wenn da zwischen durch nicht gerade Höhenflüge zu erwarten sind. DLC ala "Leilanas Lied" und "Shadowbroker" sollten schon unterstützt werden. DLC Strategien wie bei bei Mafia 2 sollte man Klar sanktionieren.


----------



## Desmondio (7. Oktober 2010)

Also für Mass Effect2 hab ich mir alle verfügbaren DLC gekauft da ich das Game einfach nur toll und stimmig finde und für sowas bin ich immer bereit Geld zu bezahlen.

Hatte mir auch erst ne Crack Version von ME2 Runtergeladen und durchgespielt, bin dann in den Laden und hab mir die CE von ME2 gekauft. 

Danke Bioware für so ein tolles Game (Freu mich schon auf den Film)

Mfg Desmo


----------



## Dragull (7. Oktober 2010)

ich kaufe einige sachen für mache spiel in itemshop aber nur wenn man per telefon oder lastschrift machen kann , da ich keine kreditkarte hab


----------



## Shariko (7. Oktober 2010)

Also bis jetzt hab ich noch nie DLC genutzt und sehe es auch nicht ein, nur um ein Spiel vielleicht damit zu komplettieren, das zu nutzen. Dann hol ich mir lieber ein Spiel, welches vollständig auf dem Datenträger vorhanden ist. Auch wegen Goodies würd ich sowas nicht nutzen.


----------



## dhorwyn (7. Oktober 2010)

Nein, und werd ich auch nicht. Für ein wertiges Addon bin ich gerne bereit zu zahlen, aber für billige Maps (siehe MFW2) oder kleine Missionen (siehe Dragon Age) gebe ich keinen Cent aus, am schlimmsten find ich Bonuscharaktere usw. wobei gut, das ist optional, kaufe ich das nicht habe ich keinen wirklichen Nachteil. Frech find ichs immer wenn am* Releasetag* bereits DLCs im Gesamtwert vom eigentlichen Kaufpreis des Spiels zur Verfügung stehen (siehe ebenfalls wieder Dragon Age). 

Die Krone wird dann immer ein Jahr später aufgesetzt, wenn man das Spiel+DLCs als Game of the Year Edt. kaufen kann (vor allem bei Konsolen öfter mal der Fall), meist dann auch sogar noch günstiger als die ursprüngliche Kaufversion ohne DLCs natürlich. Manche spiele kaufe ich generell nicht mehr zu Release sondern warte erstmal ab, das hat mich die Vergangenheit des öfteren gelehrt. 

Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung: Spielekaufen ist fast so tageskurs abhängig geworden als würd man Aktien erwerben wollen. Vorbesteller Preise oftmals günstiger, am Releasetag wird ordentlich angehoben (zumind. bei Amazon), DLCs gibts oft am Releasetag vorher weiß man oft nicht ob das Spiel ohne überhaupt eine angemessene Spielstundenzahl aufweist, einzelne DLCs werden nur Wochen später oftmals als Gesamtpaket zum Preis von einem verramscht, oder nur ein paar Monat später das Spiel nochmal in einer anderen Version released, inkl. DLC, usw. davon mal abgesehen bekommt man gerade Konsolenspiele oft dann schon wieder 6 Monate später für 30 statt 60 oder gar 70 Euro...

Mich persönlich kotzt die ganze Branche an, sodass ich vermutliche Kracher immer erst 3-6 Monate später kaufe, zum halben Preis und DLC erst recht nicht. Spiele kleinerer Studios wie zb Daedelic (Edna bricht aus, Whispered World), oder die Drakensangspiele, kauf ich mir aber immer gleich und zum Vollpreis. Ich sehs nur nicht mehr ein Warner Bros. zb für Batman Arkham Asylum 60 Euro hinzublättern (ps3), auch wenns mir gut gefallen hat, wenns die dann schon ein paar Monate später für 30 reinstellen - das kann ich jetzt auch abwarten.


----------



## Rongor (7. Oktober 2010)

Klar machen die Entwickler mit DLCs mehr Kohle!
Keine Datenträger, keine ansprechende Verpackung, kein extra Handbuch.

Ich habe Dragon Age gespielt und keine DLCs gekauft. Ein Bekannter hats gemaht und sich danach in den A.... gebissen.
So wenig Inhalt für relativ viel Geld?? Ne danke, nicht mit mir. 
Sollen die Entwickler weiter so machen, dann steigen die Zahlen der Raubkopierer schneller als sie schauen können.

Also wirklich, geht mir weg mit dem Mist!


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe nur, dass sich der Trend bei den Publishern/Entwicklern nicht in Richtung "DLCs only" bewegt, also in allen zukünftigen Spielen bald keine Mod-Erstellen mehr möglich sein wird (Activision legt da ja schon gut vor...), oder der Zugang zu Mods dann nur kommerziell möglich sein wird, obwohl die Kreativität aus der Community kommt.

Der Verlust von Modifikationen und Mappings, die Spiele sehr viel langlebiger machen, als jeder pseudokreative DLC lässt mich auch vor noch so "innovativen" Techniken wie OnLive zittern. Gestreamte Spiele kann keiner mehr "anpassen". Manchmal ist Fortschritt nicht so toll, wie man es vermutet...


----------



## MoK (7. Oktober 2010)

Leider ja, aber muss zugeben das ich bis jetzt von jedem DLC den ich mir gekauft habe enttäuscht war....

ich glaube ich werde weiterhin auf GOTY edit's warten ala Fallout 3, so lohnt sihc der umfang immerhin....

enttäuscht war ich von den DLC's zu Dragon Age, weil sie sich nich aufs addon auswirkten zum einen, zum anderen weil sie einfach viel zu kurz waren und keine wirkliche story boten m.m.n. 


ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass sich der Trend bei den Publishern/Entwicklern nicht in Richtung "DLCs only" bewegt, also in allen zukünftigen Spielen bald keine Mod-Erstellen mehr möglich sein wird (Activision legt da ja schon gut vor...), oder der Zugang zu Mods dann nur kommerziell möglich sein wird, obwohl die Kreativität aus der Community kommt.
> 
> Der Verlust von Modifikationen und Mappings, die Spiele sehr viel langlebiger machen, als jeder pseudokreative DLC lässt mich auch vor noch so "innovativen" Techniken wie OnLive zittern. Gestreamte Spiele kann keiner mehr "anpassen". Manchmal ist Fortschritt nicht so toll, wie man es vermutet...



Leider schon THQ hats doch schon groß angekündigt, weniger spiel für weniger geld dafür mehr DLC's

i missed the good old addons


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2010)

DLC will ich nur bei F2P spielen sehen die damit finanziert werden. Kb bei einer Kaufversion von einem Spiel Nachteile zu haben weil ich nicht noch mehr Geld da reinstecken will.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Oktober 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Klar machen die Entwickler mit DLCs mehr Kohle!
> Keine Datenträger, keine ansprechende Verpackung, kein extra Handbuch, *kaum Inhalte, kaum Entwicklungskosten (neue Inhalte werden im Prinzip nur noch über Tools eingefügt), total überzogene Preise, usw.
> *
> ...



Gebe dir vollkommen Recht.


----------

